# Emmisions based car tax increase



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thank you Mr Brown, I knew you would get me one way or another :x

Rise to Â£210 a year for cars emitting over 225g/km CO2

That's the Boxster, the BM and no doubt the Rav caught in your budget.

From the abd.org.uk web site :http://www.abd.org.uk/

Mankind is responsible for only 3.5% of total global carbon cycle CO2 emissions, and cars are responsible for only one-seventh of that 3.5%. This amounts to just 0.5% of total emissions. If every car disappeared from the surface of the Earth overnight, there would be no measurable drop in atmospheric carbon dioxide levels, and absolutely no impact whatsoever on climate

Easy targets again...I'd guess most "other marquers" are caught too?

Dave


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Thank you Mr Brown, I knew you would get me one way or another :x
> 
> Rise to Â£210 a year for cars emitting over 225g/km CO2
> 
> ...


A good excuse to fit sports cats


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> That's the Boxster, the BM and no doubt the Rav caught in your budget.


...and the 225 TT, which is 226g/km :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

172g/km for the 330cd thanks very much. :wink:

Gordon is a moron.


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

218g/km with the 330Ci.........not sure whether to be pleased i'm not in that category or to still be worried as there's still likely to be a hefty hike from the Â£165 or whatever it was before

knowing the usual Gordon Brown tactics it will probably be Â£209 for me :evil:

has anyone got a link to see the brackets we will fall into? I wonder which vehicles will fall into the free car tax bracket :? ........so we can find out which car owners we'll be paying road tax for :evil:

......try not to breathe to heavy if you cycle to work also........the increase in CO2 emissions may well get Mr Brown tracking you down in his big Jag :roll: :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

That's me fu cked then!

<Dons cynical cap> Will we see police officers wandering around emission testing cars randomly....asking for correlatory tax discs and fining non conformers. <takes off cynical cap>


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Scott2k21 said:


> 218g/km with the 330Ci.........not sure whether to be pleased i'm not in that category or to still be worried as there's still likely to be a hefty hike from the Â£165 or whatever it was before
> 
> knowing the usual Gordon Brown tactics it will probably be Â£209 for me :evil:
> 
> ...


Here's the relevant section from the budget:



> To strengthen environmental incentives, the Government announces further reforms to VED:
> â€¢ a new higher band of graduated VED (band G), set at Â£210 for petrol cars, will be introduced for the most polluting new cars (those above 225g of carbon dioxide emissions per kilometre);
> â€¢ the VED rate for the small number of cars with the very lowest carbon
> emissions (band A) will be reduced to Â£0 to encourage take-up and assist the development of the low carbon car market;
> ...


and here's the link to the bands....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I daren't look at what mine puts out.....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 172g/km for the 330cd thanks very much. :wink:
> 
> Gordon is a moron.


146g/km for me


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Think I may have been a little hasty kicking Gordon (he still deserves it).. it looks as though the higher rate only applies to cars registered after 23 Mar 2006 that exceed the threshold?

Just can't be bothered trying to read through it all. And what cars qualify for Â£0 duty?

Gordon is still a tw*t though :x

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Think I may have been a little hasty kicking Gordon (he still deserves it).. it looks as though the higher rate only applies to cars registered after 23 Mar 2006 that exceed the threshold?
> 
> Just can't be bothered trying to read through it all. And what cars qualify for Â£0 duty?
> 
> ...


A Condescending t*at. Well overdue for a kicking. Should be given an Abso just for being himself.

Cars that qualify for Â£0 duty - probably one of those tiny battery powered egg shaped micro cars :roll: F lot of use that'll be on the M25 on a Monday morning!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

192g/km for my wife's 3.3l V6 petrol :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

(hybrid) mu ha ha ha ha

My TT, hrmmm, bugger!


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Not sure if mine will be in the higher band :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's a rediculous rule but if that's the way they want to go then the top band is way too low.

How can mainstream cars like the TT sit in the top brand. Where are the bands for the really big polluters? e.g. the big Vipers etc etc

I know it would make my bill go up but it just doesn't make sense capping it where it is...then again the whole thing doesn't make sense.

Scrap all these stupid rules and just do it on consumption i.e. pay per litre. At least then no one can duck it and all our foreign visitors that charge us for using their roads also contribute back,


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Just checked the Smart Roadster - as we're thinking of one for 2nd runabout - has a 700cc engine and manages 80bhp. Weighs 750hg or something silly. Still Band C at 124.

Things I have found that are Band A:-

1) My push bike
2) Um...


----------



## Scott2k21 (Nov 11, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I know it would make my bill go up but it just doesn't make sense capping it where it is...then again the whole thing doesn't make sense


......it is the Budget after all........when has 'sense' ever come into it :evil:

Interesting to see the vast number of cars that fall into the 'free' car tax category of Band A shown here http://www.vcacarfueldata.org.uk/search/vedSearch.asp

......hmmmm NONE :?


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

i get away with Â£175 per year - my 225 was registered before 1st March 2001


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Scott2k21 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I know it would make my bill go up but it just doesn't make sense capping it where it is...then again the whole thing doesn't make sense
> ...


That link's not been updated yet.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Are 'classic' cars still exempt?... my old 1968 MGB was free when I had it about twelve years ago..... if it's still the case I might have to buy the big Healey 3000 I've always hankered after........


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

332 g/km for me. Do I win a prize?

And boo hoo an extra Â£45 on the cost of my tax disc, let me get on the phone quick and sell my car :roll: :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> 332 g/km for me. Do I win a prize?
> 
> *And boo hoo an extra Â£45 on the cost of my tax disc, let me get on the phone quick and sell my car *:roll: :roll:


Exactly. :idea:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > 332 g/km for me. Do I win a prize?
> ...


Ditto. What's that, about 180 miles worth of petrol? :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

TTwiggy said:


> Are 'classic' cars still exempt?... my old 1968 MGB was free when I had it about twelve years ago..... if it's still the case I might have to buy the big Healey 3000 I've always hankered after........


Yep, our '67 splitscreen camper is exempt and probably the most polluting vehicle we have :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

211 for me, so up to Â£190 although he's stuck in a sneaky extra Â£5 for Diesels (bar-steward). So Â£195 in total, but not sure how much of an increase that is, as the supplying dealer for my car stuck 6mths on FOC.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> 332 g/km for me. Do I win a prize?
> 
> And boo hoo an extra Â£45 on the cost of my tax disc, let me get on the phone quick and sell my car :roll: :roll:


Current then perhaps yes, but my old RS6 was 356 IIRC :evil:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Location: At a petrol pump


Steve
You might need to update that or its a full tank, pipes and fuel pump flush for you. :wink:



http://www.vcacarfueldata.org.uk/search/fuelConSearchResults.asp said:


> LAMBORGHINI
> Diablo Model Year 2001
> 132 M5 Petrol 520g/km 13.0 More Info...
> 132 SE M5 Petrol 520g/km 13.0 More Info...
> Roadster L144 M5 Petrol 520g/km 13.0 More Info...


So it looks like the 2001 model diablo wins the prize for most co2 emissions on their limited database.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Labour Power [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 4 more years [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> 172g/km for the 330cd thanks very much. :wink:
> 
> Gordon is a moron.


You don't buy it yourself do you ?

Interestingly my V5 says 182 g/km, does the coupe have a different engine or is it weight difference ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> Labour Power [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 4 more years [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You must be the only one on here who's happy at the prospect of 4 more years of hard labour.

Take it you like being regularly shafted up the :wink: by Gordon and his mates then?


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

PaulS said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Labour Power [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 4 more years [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Hmmm ... a few pounds extra due to emissions or 15% interest rates for my mortgage .... which do i prefer ....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

che6mw said:


> PaulS said:
> 
> 
> > DGW131 said:
> ...


Are you suggesting that if Blair and his chortling band of acolytes were to lose power the Tories would see you paying 15% interest rates on your mortgage?

With Brown and his proliferation of stealth taxes over the years I'd have thought 15% interest on the mortgage might be a little less painful on the pocket - well, mine at least...I'm mortgage free at last.

Dave


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

also mortgage free. I am young and naive at 28 but in my mind, at least on a local level I honestly see very little differentiation between the parties.

Rightly or wrongly I have upmost respect for Blair. He's the only party leader in a long time who I admire. Not saying he's got it right all the time. But, for instance, the Tory leadership has been very very weak for all the time I've been politically aware.

Anyway, didn't mean to hijack a thread with political views.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Location: At a petrol pump
> ...


 

[offtopic] Should you actually put petrol in a diesel Toerag (or any VW I suppose) VW charges Â£290 to empty the tanks, clean the filter and run diesel through the system and return to you with 1/4 tank of diesel. Should you own an X5, a BMW dealer will if you want to keep your warranty, remove and replace fuel tanks, lines, filter, fuel pump, injectors and charge you *Â£8,000.00* [/offtopic]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Cars with the lowest rate of emissions would pay no vehicle excise duty but the 1% of most polluting cars would pay Â£210


Is it really just 1% of the cars?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_Mc said:
> ...


Its about the only thing VAG do charge less for though in my experience!
Mind you, its the sort of mistake you probably only make the once.

Fear of filling with petrol is the excuse my wife uses when she returns the car running on fumes..... :wink:


----------

